# [LWP][Free] 3Dmotion



## evilnoxx (Oct 9, 2012)

Mod Type:: Wallpaper

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Hi everybody,

3Dmotion, is a live wallpaper that features one object, that you can rotate by using your finger, and a number of objects falling behind it.
It has quite a few features, such as changing colors, sizes, shapes, and even switch the shader model or rendering the wireframe instead of the solid object.
On low end phones, I'd suggest messing with some of the settings if you're not happy with the performance. On my G Nexus it runs great with all the features turned on.

I was hopping to get some feedback on features, performance, compatibility and overall quality of the LWP.

Thank you for reading,
Davide Nabais

Here is the link to the free version: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=noxx.evil.free.fancycube

And some screenshots:


----------

